# java+xml mit dom4j



## gwaan (17. Okt 2005)

Hi Leute,

evtl. kann mir ja jemand helfen. Ich bekam die Aufgabe gestellt mit Java und mit dom4j eine xml Datei einzulesen und das erste Element des xml Baumes auszugeben. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich damit echt überfordert. hab es soweit geschafft die dom4j.jar in mein projekt einzubinden aber Quelltext mäßig kam ich nicht zurecht auch nicht mit den Anleitungen auf dom4j.org.

Vielleicht weiß jemand wo es ein gelungenes Tutorial gibt oder kann mir irgendwie anders helfen.

Besten Dank 
Grüße gwaan


----------



## Roar (17. Okt 2005)

hier schon gegugt? http://dom4j.org/guide.html


----------



## gwaan (17. Okt 2005)

ja sicher habe ich! aber sehen und verstehen bzw. praktisch umsetzen war nicht so einfach für mich. ist alles neuland.

wenn ich folgende klasse implementiere


```
import java.net.URL;

import org.dom4j.Document;
import org.dom4j.DocumentException;
import org.dom4j.io.SAXReader;

public class Foo {

    public Document parse(URL url) throws DocumentException {
        SAXReader reader = new SAXReader();
        Document document = reader.read(url);
        return document;
    }
}
```
wie kann ich den bezug zu meiner datei test.xml herstellen die in meinem projetk ordner liegt?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (18. Okt 2005)

API lesen, Tutorials...

So geht das:

```
import java.net.URL; 

import org.dom4j.Document; 
import org.dom4j.DocumentException; 
import org.dom4j.io.SAXReader; 

import java.io.File;


public class Foo { 

    public Document parse(URL url) throws DocumentException { 
        SAXReader reader = new SAXReader(); 
        Document document = reader.read(url); 
        return document; 
    } 

    public static void main(String[] args){
        File deinFile = new File("c:/files/test.xml");
        Document doc = new Foo().parse(deinFile.toURL());
    }
}
```

Ach ja, vergess die imports nicht


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2005)

Alles klar! Danke! ich habe aber noch einen anderen weg gefunden! ich poste ihn mal, vielleicht interresiert es ja jemanden:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
 		SAXReader saxReader = new SAXReader();
 		Document document = saxReader.read(new File("c:/example1.xml"));
 		//Erstes element
 		Element rootElement = document.getRootElement();
```

grüße gwaan


----------

